# Trolling motor question



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

Can you convert a 12v trolling motor over to 24v, by using two batteries instead of one?
Thanks


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Probably for a few seconds before the motor is fried.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

If you hook them up in parallel you will still have 12volts but it should run twice as long. Don't hook up in series!


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

Whitefin said:


> If you hook them up in parallel you will still have 12volts but it should run twice as long. Don't hook up in series!


Thanks


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^ this... did it before I got a 24v .
Works great!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Short answer no. But if you wire two batteries together you will get the capacity of both batteries giving you longer run time. Jump + to + and - to - and hook the motor up to ONE of the batteries. Do NOT wire it for 24 volts or you will fry that motor in about 10 seconds. Before I went to a 24 v motor this is what I did and it always gave me extended run time for fishing electric only lakes


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah the head unit would melt first, take out the batt and smoke lol


----------

